# How complex are the digital lives of teens? The NCSA takes a look.



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> The National Cyber Security Alliance (NSCA), a nonprofit organization that promotes the public awareness on cyber security, has released the results of their research study entitled _“Keeping Up with Generation App: NCSA Parent/Teen Online Safety Survey”._ NSCA’s objective for the study is “to encourage consumer education and awareness about online safety for youth”.
> This 11-page white paper (PDF) contains the summary of interviews of 804 online teens between the age of 13 and 17 and 810 online parents, revealing that parents are largely in the dark when it comes to the online activities of teenage children and the possible threats they’re exposed to and experience. Worse, a number of teens interviewed (28%) report that their households have no rules with regard to the use of internet-connected devices.


https://blog.malwarebytes.com/101/2...digital-lives-of-teens-the-ncsa-takes-a-look/


----------

